# Confusing HSG result - worth doing Hycosy for a second opinion?



## AnnaC3 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi,
Has anyone ever been told by the radiologist doing the HSG test that everything looks fine, only to later be told by the consultant reviewing the images that both tubes look blocked (dye not spilling out as expected)?
The consultant thinks we should press ahead with IVF (without any further investigations), but having conceived once naturally (14 months ago, miscarried) I feel like I'd first like to know one way or another whether our chances of conceiving naturally are definitely low (I'm 39).
Much as I don't particularly want to go through it again (it was v painful), I'm wondering if getting another HSG or Hycosy done privately for a second opinion would be worthwhile? Does anyone think this is worth doing, and / or recommend any clinics in London who have good expertise in carrying out and reviewing HSG/Hycosy tests?
Many thanks,
Anna


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry you are having problems honey and very sorry for your loss  

I think that maybe a diagnostic hysterescopy (which is done under GA so no pain) could be a better option if you are still unsure, and then they can do a good check on everything. There are lots of clincs that will do diagnostic tests like this in the UK, just have a look on your regional area for an idea of clinics and contact them directly. Alternatively you could look at a clinic abroad - its often works out cheaper to fly and stay a night or two than having it done in the UK (especially London), they could also do further diagnostic tests for you and your OH too to see if there is anything else going on before IVF (basic immunes, sperm fragmentation etc). I know that at Serum in Athens they often see an increase in natural pregnancy rates after having a hysteroscopy with them, and they are often used by ladies for tests like this as they are quite advanced in comparison to lots of clinics when it comes to investigations - there is loads of information on that on the Greece section, but they close in August so i dont know if that might be an issue.

Good luck whatever you decide xx


----------



## AnnaC3 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks Cloudy, I think maybe you're right - a hyteroscopy or laparoscopy would probably give me more certainty.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Anna I had a lap after mine showed no spillage either, a detailed report came back from the lap team showing bilateral hydrosalpinx and adhesions, I had my tubes totally removed as I could never get pg due to the toxic fluid spill from the hydro's, I did happily get pg 1st FET after their removal tho   so don't despair even if it comes back as drastic as mine did x


----------



## AnnaC3 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks Blondie71, I had to google that. Useful (if depressing) to know that the blockages could affect IVF success rate. I wonder why my consultant doesn't think I should bother with a lap, I'm going to ask for a second opinion on that as I don't want to reduce my IVF chances.


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

If the consultant isn't seeing hydrosalpinx or endometriomas on ultrasound, they may be reluctant to recommend laparoscopy if you are not in pain, because it carries all the standard risks of surgery (infection, anaesthesia risks, etc.). Admittedly, not all hydrosalpinx will show up on ultrasound; but there are plenty of ladies with blocked tubes who have no hydrosalpinx. It might be worth discussing with your consultant in more detail the reasons for their opinion -- and, of course, a second opinion is always good for getting additional views and information. I had no dye enter my Fallopian tubes on HSG (inconclusive result, could have been a cornual spasm or a true blockage located at the uterine cornua; based on subsequent treatment results, I think it's a true blockage); I opted not to have further invasive diagnostic procedures and am almost 20 weeks pregnant now. At some point you almost have to flip a coin and decide if you think your luck will be better with more surgical intervention or less.

Wishing you lots of luck, however you decide to proceed.


----------



## AnnaC3 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks CrazyHorse & congrats on your news. I think I was just so taken aback to be told the HSG wasn't normal (having been told by the radiologist that it was) that I didn't really come prepared with research & questions. It's good to hear another viewpoint, thank you.


----------

